# The pintaloosa thread!



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i don't have one sadly =( but that colouring is gorgeous =)


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I use to have a black/white pintaloosa Bashkir Curly....love the color!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My "pintaloosa" boy, Claymore:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> My "pintaloosa" boy, Claymore:



I was hoping you would post! I drool over your guy every time I see him!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Twogeldings - I don't know what you'd actually call the markings on your horse, if it looks like the one in the picture, but I know they can change - my gelding, (in the above pictures) had no color on him up until 4 years old, his roan seeming spots were gray like the horse you pictured, and each year he gets more and more red in his "roaning". In the pictures I have above, the one on the bottom is about a month after I got him, last July, the middle picture is last winter, the top picture is this spring, and below I'll post a picture of today. He's 8 years old, and you can see a definite "progression" of him turning red from gray - weird!

QH - awww thanks  He makes me laugh every single day.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing against these particular horses, but I am curious as to why it's posted in the BREED section. Probably would have been more appropiate in the Picture section.
Okay, I'm wondering if the OP actually things a "Pintaloosa" is a breed??


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Nothing against these particular horses, but I am curious as to why it's posted in the BREED section. Probably would have been more appropiate in the Picture section.
> Okay, I'm wondering if the OP actually things a "Pintaloosa" is a breed??


If you look through this section, there are many, many "color" threads, not based on breeds. As there is no specific "coloration" section on the forum (and none needed, I would assume, unless people object to coloration threads being placed in this section) there doesn't seem to be a better place to put it. Of course pintaloosa is just a coloration, not a breed, same as the "show me your buckskin" or "show me your bay" threads that have been in this section. If the OP didn't know that I assume she does now. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Okay, I'm wondering if the OP actually things a "Pintaloosa" is a breed??


I admit, I wondered this too!

Are they cute? For sure! But they are not a breed.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I admit, I wondered this too!
> 
> Are they cute? For sure! But they are not a breed.


Definitely not a breed! *lol* And I think the color combo only comes through on full size horses in "mutts". My gelding is definitely a mutt! I've seen some minis that are pintaloosas, but I've only seen in in large horses in crossbreeds.

While I _strongly disagree_ with breeding for color, I do find the genetics behind color patterns in horses to be fascinating. Claymore, before he was gelded, was bred to many different solid colored mares, and all but one foal was a pintaloosa - the foal that was not pintaloosa looked like a heavily sabino clydsdale.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> If you look through this section, there are many, many "color" threads, not based on breeds. As there is no specific "coloration" section on the forum (and none needed, I would assume, unless people object to coloration threads being placed in this section) there doesn't seem to be a better place to put it. Of course pintaloosa is just a coloration, not a breed, same as the "show me your buckskin" or "show me your bay" threads that have been in this section. If the OP didn't know that I assume she does now. :lol:


You're right. It didn't really matter either way, I was just curious.
I've meet/seen a lot of people who strongly consider these, the new "Araloosa" ( :-| ), or the Araloopaint (I don't know if this has been created yet, but I'm sure it's in the working) as actual breeds. Heck, most websites even have them listed in their search engines. 
Just one of many things that make me shake my head about the horse industry. 
Least way, people could never say horse people aren't creative. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Just one of many things that make me shake my head about the horse industry.
> Least way, people could never say horse people aren't creative.


They are just going along with the dog people.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> They are just going along with the dog people.


haha
That is SO true. 

I've got a year and five month old Chihauhau (CKC Reg'd show stock) who's still a stud and this lady wanted to breed him to her Yorki/Terrier/Min. poodle mix. She got really a little miffed when I told I'd only consider breeding to purebred Chihauhau's. 
You want a mutt that bad, go to the pound and adopt one. I'm not gonna be responsible for creating them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

When I was teaching dog obedience people would get very offended when I would not recognize the breeding of their <insert random poodle mix breed here>.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> You're right. It didn't really matter either way, I was just curious.
> I've meet/seen a lot of people who strongly consider these, the new "Araloosa" ( :-| ), or the Araloopaint (I don't know if this has been created yet, but I'm sure it's in the working) as actual breeds. Heck, most websites even have them listed in their search engines.
> Just one of many things that make me shake my head about the horse industry.
> Least way, people could never say horse people aren't creative. :lol:



****** then what the heck would they call Claymore? An Appaintsdale? *LOL* Nah, he's a mutt, pure and simple. I've stated this before, I have no issue with crossbreds, be it horse or dog, but I don't believe ANYONE should be breeding them ON PURPOSE. Enough "whoops" happen as it is. And don't give them silly cutesy names and act like it's something special. I can stomach the term "pintaloosa" as a descriptive term for a color pattern, but if someone starts marketing them as a "breed" I'll stop calling my horse that *lol* I don't want the association!


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> You want a mutt that bad, go to the pound and adopt one. I'm not gonna be responsible for creating them.


 
A(freakin)men! With so many over populations as it is in the pet world, dog, horse, cat, you name it, we really don't need people purposley breeding crosses. If you want a hypoallergenic dog mix, check the shelter. If you want a draft cross, check the PMU rescues. These animals need homes


----------

